# Tadpole Water PH



## Derrick (Oct 28, 2005)

What is the optimal target PH for tinc tads? I started out using spring water from the store(which is most likely tap water from somewhere). My first froglet morphed with sls. I was told by a very respectable frogger at NWFF to try using a RO water treatment to put trace elements & minerals back in the water. I bought the only thing the local fish store had... a product for freshwater fish called "R.O. Vital" by Mark Weiss co. Has anyone ever used this stuff?? It is powder or granule and takes a while to fully disolve if it ever does. It says it disolves completely when PH stabilizes. It seemed to put the PH over 7.4 most likely around 7.6-7.8......my test only went to 7.4. What type of places have RO water? Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

I think the water should be somewhat acidic, at least thats what I do with mine. Put some black water extract/expert in the tad water that should bring the ph down some. I think the acidic water also helps fight infection/fungus.
Some say its good to remineralize the water if you are using RO or distilled water, but I know of others who use straight RO, I have used a product called Kent RO Right, when using RO or distilled. I have also used dechlorinated, aged tap water. :wink: The ph I think should be lower than 7.0 (neutral) tho.


----------



## Derrick (Oct 28, 2005)

Any differences of opinion out there?


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

*SLS - 5 Kristy - 0*

How irritating it is. My first 5 ancon hills all have SLS. I have read every post there is to read. Could be new parents also started laying about 8 months ago and took this long to get tads to the morph stage.
Sorry just needed to vent. wish me luck on the next 34


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Ive always used dechlorinated tap water (our water in TX has a high PH, around 8) and have had no issues with (knock on wood) SLS. Now I have had tads get bloated and those that morphed ended up dieing later on.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

My Ph is up around 8 - 8.2 and all tads are doing fine.


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

> My Ph is up around 8 - 8.2 and all tads are doing fine.


Wow! Aaron thats some pretty alkaline water, but African cichlids live in water around 8.3, so I suppose tads may be able to as well. Is your water like that straight out of the tap? or are you buffering it?


----------

